# My Oranda



## martinmjr62 (27 Mar 2013)

Evening all as well as having the Rio180 and the Edge23 i have this little chap. He's grown a fair bit in the 2 years i've had him. He's in a Biorb 60l on the shelf in the hall and greets me in the morning as i come down the stairs. I have to resist the urge to overfeed him because as soon as he see's me he 's there at the top waiting for food .He gets cleaned out every 2 weeks nothing fancy just a 50% water change and the inside glass cleaned. Any way some pictures,the Biorb does distort the image but he really is that big,fits nicely in the palm of your hand.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## dean (28 Mar 2013)

Nice fish


----------



## Bufo Bill (31 Mar 2013)

Lovely little chap, I really miss mine. You should get an opened top waterbutt in the sun, and get a bag of daphnia put in when the water goes green, mine used to love a netful put in the tank on a summers day, they seemed so happy! Give it a go, your little guy will love you all the more for it. 

All the best from Bill. 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Matt Warner (31 Mar 2013)

Lovely fish! I love orandas.


----------



## martinmjr62 (31 Mar 2013)

Bufo Bill said:


> Lovely little chap, I really miss mine. You should get an opened top waterbutt in the sun, and get a bag of daphnia put in when the water goes green, mine used to love a netful put in the tank on a summers day, they seemed so happy! Give it a go, your little guy will love you all the more for it.
> 
> All the best from Bill.
> 
> ...


Cheers for the tip, I'll give it a go. The others in the planted tank can get a treat as well. 
Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bufo Bill (31 Mar 2013)

martinmjr62 said:


> Cheers for the tip, I'll give it a go. The others in the planted tank can get a treat as well.
> Cheers
> Martin
> 
> ...


My last Oranda died aged 21, they are such characters, and highly recommended to those curious about fancy goldfish!


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## martinmjr62 (31 Mar 2013)

Oh he certainly is a curious loveable individual. Wow 21 years. I never realised they lived that long. 

Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## tim (1 Apr 2013)

He is a character mate, cheers for the cuppa the other day, tanks are coming along nicely mate


----------



## Lindy (1 Apr 2013)

I love Orandas but isn't the tank a tad small for him? Maybe it is the curve of the glass distorting him and making him look bigger than he really is....


----------



## martinmjr62 (1 Apr 2013)

Hi Lindy he is quite a big fish and may now be getting to big for the orb. At the moment I don't have a bigger home for him but I will look into this. My son is looking at closing down a 3 foot Rio 180 and that could be a possible house move and if this does happen ill get him a few new companions. A quick question , if I get a few more orandas would they need to be of a similar size because I would be worried about him bullying smaller ones. 
Thanks for your concern
Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinmjr62 (2 Apr 2013)

Tim,you're welcome mate.Nice to finally meet you .Thanks for the comment mate.I will have to get round to yours sometime soon.

Cheers
Martin


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2013)

Nice fish, needs a bigger tank though!


----------



## martinmjr62 (2 Apr 2013)

Paulo, I know it's not an ideal size for him and i will be looking at getting him a new home soon when, as i said earlier ,my son closes down his Rio 180.He will also benefit from getting some companions at the same time.
Thanks for the comment and don't worry,he will be looked after.
Cheers
Martin


----------



## LondonDragon (2 Apr 2013)

martinmjr62 said:


> Thanks for the comment and don't worry,he will be looked after.


Missed the earlier comment, the sooner the better I will say


----------



## peter senior (3 Apr 2013)

Great pics
I,m sure he will appreciate his new home, that said he certainly looks a happy camper
good luck Pete


----------



## martinmjr62 (27 Nov 2013)

Evening everyone, it's been way too long since I've updated this or any of my journals but hopefully now that the cold dark winter evenings are here there is now nothing to do but sit and read UKAPS and keep updating my journals. 
You will be pleased to know that my oranda is still going strong and I have finally given him the bigger home he needed. It took a lot longer for my son to finally shut down his tank but finally we got there and it certainly wasn't too soon. 
I've kept the jewel filter at the back and added a double air stone set up running from a Rena twin pump. Getting. Problem with brown diatoms but it's hopefully subsiding. Doing a 50% WC once a week  and will hopefully be adding a few playmates very soon. 
The only thing I was wondering about was the size of the new fish that I get, obviously something similar would be good but that would be costly, so if Iver smaller fish would they get bullied by him as he is quite big and has been on his own for a while. 
Any advice appreciated
Anyway here's a few piccies of him in his new home 
( a Rio 180 if I hadn't mentioned it earlier)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## martinmjr62 (12 Jan 2014)

Hi everyone just a quick update on my oranda. He now has some playmates and they all seem to get along well. The new additions have been in the tank for about 6 weeks now. I have a problem that I've only just noticed on the tail fins of the 2 oranda namely largish greeny yellow spots, not any on the other 2 fish does anyone have any ideas what it could be and how to treat it. Someone said it looks like some kind of fungus and recommended treating with Myxazin for  a week as well as doing a large water chafe every day, would like another opinion 
Anyway a couple of pics of the newcomers and the fin problem
Cheers
Martin





t




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindy (13 Jan 2014)

Any chance to two smaller fish are having a peck at the fins of the big guys? The fish look lovely but would look nicer with a plant like elodea which would give the fish something else to peck at.


----------



## martinmjr62 (13 Jan 2014)

Hi Lindy , I've found out by looking up on the internet that the spots are I fact fish lice, nasty things. They may have been on the new fish that I got but are soo small unill they mature that you would not see them. I took one of the smaller fish out of the tank last night and brushed one of them off. I then took a photo of it using my oloclip macro lense on my I- phone and was able to look it up on the internet. It can be treated with a product called Parazin which my daughter is picking up for me today as I can't get to the LFS. Here's a photo of what it looks like magnified. It's really only 3 mm in diameter http://img.tapatalk.com/d/
14/01/13/atyne3yt.jpg
I did have some oxygenating plants in the tank but they slowly died off and were eaten so I might look onto the ones you mentioned, it does look bare, even considered plastic plants( swearword ) to stop them getting eaten and to fill the tank up
He's certainly happier with his new tank and some playmates although it might have been them that brought in the parasites. Hopefully the treatment will kill them off and everything will be ok once again

Cheers
Martin


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Matt Warner (22 Jan 2014)

Very nice Martin. Your or and a looks very happy in his new home. I really miss goldfish sometimes and would love to set up a large tank for fancy goldfish.


----------



## Lindy (22 Jan 2014)

martinmjr62 said:


> fish lice


Eeew!
I suggested the above plant as it is often used in ponds and it does well in my father in laws pond. You can buy large quantities on ebay.


----------



## Lindy (22 Jan 2014)

Plastic plants can have sharp edges and might damage fins but I suppose silk ones might be an option. If you bought a load of elodea you could keep the bulk of it outside in a deep plastic container and just bring it in as needed. It would supplement your fishes diet and also provide mental stimulation, win win!


----------



## martinmjr62 (22 Jan 2014)

Hi Lindy i had bunched plants in the tank but they didn't last long,i think looking at pictures, that they might have been Elodea.They were sold at my local MA as bunched oxygenating plants.Question,do you think that adding ferts to the water would help the plants as they appeared to die off and fall to bits or will the  fish eat them anyway  
Cheers
Martin


----------

